# To Dew or Not to Dew....



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

What is your opinion on dewclaws. Tanner still has his should I get them removed and why or why not.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

we left peanuts...they use them well he does and it can be rough to recover from because it is close to the ground and gets dirty and banged against...i think if you are going to have them removed the younger the better because they are less active and they dont go out much...

personally i would never have them removed with the exception of them on the back feet.


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Ditto......


----------



## abazaba (Apr 10, 2009)

they are natural to the dog.... personally i beleive a dog has everything for a reason..... just my opinion.....


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have only had one dog where I had the dew claws removed. Montag had dew claws that stuck way out and kind a flooped around. I had been working for a vet for a 1yr before I got Montag and I had seen a dog brought in that had gotten that same type of dew claw caught in a floor grating in ended up ripping it out and the dog was bleeding alot. It was scary maybe more so because I was only 13yrs old. 

The same thing happened to a dog that had a really long tail. The vet had recommended docking it. The owner refused. Well the dog and I child were going though a garage door heavy metal. The child didn't pay attention to the dogs hind end and the door cut the tail almost completely off. It was horrible.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

China has hers and Aries has his. I figure why take em off? They're not harming anything. LOL I agree that the dog has it for a reason.


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Perfect, thanks everyone!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Daynes said:


> Perfect, thanks everyone!


plus it gives you one more little part of them that you can tickle hehe.. chinos very ticklish when it comes to his little paws


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

I would never declaw a dog, maybe a cat but never a dog. I keep my boys claws short by just walking him alot on the concrete. That keeps them real short.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

Cain714 said:


> I would never declaw a dog, maybe a cat but never a dog. I keep my boys claws short by just walking him alot on the concrete. That keeps them real short.


very true i walk lexi every day and it keeps her nail nice and filed ive had her almost a year and never had to trim them once


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I have never had the declaws removed on any of our dogs, but thats just us.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I've never had dew claws removed either, like cropping its purely cosmetic.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Like I stated before sometimes it is in the best interest of your dog to remove the dew claw so I wouldn't say that it is purely cosmetic.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I've always been told and read that unles sthe dew claws are dangling oddly or growing inwards there is really no reason to have them removed other than prefence on look.

Here are some articles though so you can make a more informed decision 

Should You Or Should You Not Remove Dew Claws? - The Fun Times Guide to Dogs
Removing Dew Claws
About Dogs - Dewclaws
Should dewclaws be removed? - Health Articles - Nutricraze


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I think hunters do it as part of the feild cropping.... dew claws, ears, tails.... other than hunting i cant think of a reason to get them removed.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Cain714 said:


> I would never declaw a dog, maybe a cat but never a dog. I keep my boys claws short by just walking him alot on the concrete. That keeps them real short.


hahaha silly goose he was asking about the dew claw...it's the "extra didget" for dogs, not on their walking paw pads. Declawing and the dewclaw are different ballgames lol.

I haven't had any of mine done, but I'm thinking about getting the puppies done. I wish Indi had hers done because that little talon seems to be the only one that scratches the shiz out of me! it hooks ya lol. Hers also grows alot faster and pointier than the rest of her claws.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

The only dew claws I have ever heard of removing are the big dangly ones that some dogs get on their hind legs. I had GSD/husky mix with these, and they were ugly, and you could tell they were just asking to be torn off and infected. The little dewclaws on the front legs do not need to be removed unless they are malformed and sticking out. My pups rear dew claws looked like little balloons that had a nail on them, and they flopped around when she walked, they had no bone connecting them, the vet removed them with a mild sedative, and local anesthesia, and she had a bandaid on them that we changed like 3 times a day for 2 or 3 days, and that was it. Some dew claws have bones, so they need general anesthesia, and more recovery time. If they are not rear dew claws, I would not remove them, why have an extra surgery? If they are rear ones, and they don't stick out at all, I might not even remove them, but the choice is yours. If you get them done, the earlier the better, because puppies heal much more quickly than adults.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

abazaba said:


> they are natural to the dog.... personally i beleive a dog has everything for a reason..... just my opinion.....


So what is the purpose of the dew claws? I see no reason why God put them on a dog.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i honestly don't know. I know Indi uses hers to help hold onto a tennis ball lol. But i've never seen another dog do this. Iiiif you believe in evolution it has been said that the dew claw was the fifth toe for some purpose and now that it's not needed it's evolving away.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

NEELA said:


> i honestly don't know. I know Indi uses hers to help hold onto a tennis ball lol. But i've never seen another dog do this. Iiiif you believe in evolution it has been said that the dew claw was the fifth toe for some purpose and now that it's not needed it's evolving away.


Thanks Neela. That is just another reason why I say evolution is BS.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

kenya has hers. eh, i dont think there is purpose to do so unless they have a long dew claw that sticks out or seomthing... but, as long as its nice and tucked tight i would say leave it..


----------



## Mara (Feb 19, 2009)

I never knew they were called dew claws I just called it the pinky toe hahhaha


----------

